# Can I start?



## JDesCotes (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm leaving to go on vacation a week Sunday and will be gone for a week. Normally it takes about a week for my SP to ferment to 1.010 and I rack it then. 

If I start tonight and next Sunday morning the SG isn't low enough, will it be safe to either leave it in primary or rack at whatever it may be at? (1.030 for example) it will be 100% unattended for a week. 

I really want to start!


----------



## chris400 (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you not supposed to stir it about every day 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 7, 2014)

Rack early, it will be fine. Give it a healthy stir to put some extra oxygen in there and don't sweet it.


----------



## JDesCotes (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome! 2 batches started. 

One is 1.078SG and will be an original sp. 

The other is 1.113SG and has a 1/4tsp more tannin and a baggies of Hungarian oak. Plus I will be adding about 5 or 6 bananas tomorrow when I pitch the yeast. What else would go well in this?


----------

